# It's the return of the NAT!



## *Luna* (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey lovlies!!! It's been FOREVER... like well over a year but IM BACK!!! I figured since it's been so long that I would introduce myself again! 

Hi ladies and gents, Im Natalie. Previously living in AZ and now back in the Bay Area, CA. I'm a FT MAC artist for Nordstrom, Im married and have a daughter... Thats about it! YAY!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey welcome back!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome back on Specktra!


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Natalie!  Welcome back!!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome!! Is nice to have you back!!!


----------

